
Zero Trust and Disabling Remote Management Endpoints - kerng
https://wunderwuzzi23.github.io/blog/posts/zero-trust/
======
0xfffff
Yeah, one of the last companies I worked for (pretty well known one in SV)
enabled SSH on all Macs, and they used a default password...

